# ***Friday Pics***



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nobody already started a Friday Pic thread?!?!

Before:









After:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Few from our hunting trip.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The new Mavs Babes.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=452338


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

1. Lower ball joint that I changed on the Eff One Fiddy
2. New 33" BFG's on the Eff One Fiddy
3. Camping at Mill Creek last weekend
4. My wife smoked my trailer fender/wheel pulling it home last weekend
5. Rainbow in our backyard earlier this week


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Good days!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

2Cool crew from Wednesday...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Game grub last Sunday...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Love me Some Frio


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Tobey enjoying new grass.
Tobey sleeping at bros house
Tobey celebrating Mardi Gras


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

This years Trees Of Hope antler tree.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I'll Play*

:redface:

-Dinner for my son's 9th birthday

-Me and the kids

-My Son 1st season of flag football

-Endangered Red Snapper

-AJ

-Whaleshark

-Another endangered Red Snapper

-Our new pup


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Last Thanksgiving


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

...


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1.Got me a new border Collie puppy.
2.Double rainbow.
3. Grandma green beans
4. Found someone that is a career student. 
5. Funny email pic I got this week


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

The begging pig......


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Could be where my fishing addiction began


My first truck


My wife 30 plus years ago in Red River NM skiing


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In 2004 Ryan Palmer was honored at Kyle Field after winning the Disney PGA Tour Event with 62 in final rd. proud moment for a coach


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Ft. Boggy*

On my way back from Cedar Creek Lake. I stopped by Ft. Boggy State Park near Centerville for a little geocaching last weekend. A great little gem of a park. She became a victim of cut backs due to Austin diverting park funds to other areas...outside of TPWD. No camping now and only open on weekends.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Fun Football 1969, Westbury Cougars


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Misti guarding a turtle she found in the back yard. Every time I tried to get close she would stand over it and not let me get it.









A little shrimp boil we had at my parents place in Surfside.









Misti hanging out with the grown folks.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Could be where my fishing addiction began
> 
> My first truck
> 
> My wife 30 plus years ago in Red River NM skiing


I think I saw that Chevy LUV around Roseneberg the other day.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*last friday*

couple pics from the lease. creek bed that hasnt had water in it for probably 6-7 years and even longer since its had more than this. other pic is what i found under my chair in the stand. two years ago i killed 5 black widows in this stand. 2 under the chair and 3 on the walls.


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Game grub last Sunday...


 That's crazy! You're cooking a salad on the grill?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Storm clouds last Saturday.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Utopia this am.
Had something to do with thinning out at a local ranch.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Daughter took this picture yesterday morning in Pearland while on her way to work.

Pretty much sums up my feelings !


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Opening Weekend Pig*

Oink ! Tater strikes again!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, its just as much torture on my end drumming up pics before I go eat..lol 

Hillman Trip - Realvestor bright Red part of his first slam.. 

Lemon Cilantro Caper sauced Trout ( Fav ) 

Eggplant Scallop n Shrimp Stuffed Flounda

Pasta Ala Tuna ( Another Daughters Fav ) 

Fajitas with Tomatillo Avocado Salsa


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

anoldlady said:


> That's crazy! You're cooking a salad on the grill?


Mama luvs grilled veggies. :wink:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave, I can't give you anymore green 

Food looks so good! That pig hanging....will be tamales in a week!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

*What's for lunch*

Field of Vision


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Just some random pics.......
going to the deer lease this weekend so hopefully will get some new pictures!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CPR'ed During lunch wednesday.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My ride which I have neglected during hunting season.

Proper use of a cooler

Lil Trout

Red

My wife and I after we first met. At Pat Green concert.

Sadie as a pup

Sadie all grown up. (almost)


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*New Pic*

My daughter Macey as 'Vampirette'


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lets get back on Topic. This is Friday pics not a debate thread. Thanks.


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Lets get back on Topic. This is Friday pics not a debate thread. Thanks.


 You're so right. My apologies...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> Captain Dave, I can't give you anymore green
> 
> Food looks so good! That pig hanging....will be tamales in a week!


No Worries.. I greened that Hog up for ya.. In for a real treat, yes you are..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...Junior Moderator Greenies...& while we are speaking of debate...The next time we go fishing it is yoiur turn to buy debate. :cheers:


I went fishing with an old guy once. Caught this and almost got corkied in the eye. :cheers:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Bad night for Home owner but a cool Fire Tornado


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> I went fishing with an old guy once. Caught this and almost got corkied in the eye. :cheers:


shouldn't of been potlicking so close to the old guy:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I went fishing with an old guy once. Caught this and almost got corkied in the eye. :cheers:


Can I tell them about the bigger one that you dropped before you stuck that 28.5"? :headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Can I tell them about the bigger one that you dropped before you stuck that 28.5"? :headknock


I blocked that out of my mind.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Lets get back on Topic. This is Friday pics not a debate thread. Thanks.


Well spoken. I remember the days when Friday Pics were almost 100% pics. Sad to see what some folks have done to our weekly ritual.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hooked Up said:


> Well spoken. I remember the days when Friday Pics were almost 100% pics. Sad to see what some folks have done to our weekly ritual.


Now dadgumit....I apologized for Pete's sake.

Spent too much time today in the Sports Forum, and forgot proper form up here.

Have a great weekend yall!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hopefully we won't have to clean up more negative feedback on Friday Pictures. Those deer were on the main street in Utopia across from the cafe this morning and cubera took the picture. Probably from Record Buck south of town but I'm guessing; could be from any game ranch up there.

In any case, nice racks, nice deer people will eat well and have some nice mounts on their walls.

TH


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Texans game and pre-game party.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Where do I find the rules for the "Friday Pics"....I can't seem to find them anywhere ! :biggrin:


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Back to the photos.
1) 175 smoked deer/hog sausages.
2) My crazy cat.
3) My future
4) Cat needs a beer and a cig.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Sitting in the stand this morning.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

TXAGGIE10 said:


> Nobody already started a Friday Pic thread?!?!
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:


Looks good, but you are gonna regret that. The happiest day was when I had mine sprayed with line-x. The drive to work sucked with glare from my RK box so bright, my rear view mirror was worthless.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

More....

1) wife and fish.
2) recent wife pic


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Late to the game with a couple of turkeys.
My boy rock climbing for some off base PT in Hawaii
Old tom down by the creek


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Like I needed two more new guitars. :rotfl:


----------

